# Painted my Rifle



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I got up the Courage and Decided to paint my Rifle. I originally was just going to paint my barrel a matte black color, but dicided to do a complete makeover. Its my first try, and im excited with how it turned out. Here is a Before and after Photo.[attachment=1:35c3mju5]Before.jpg[/attachment:35c3mju5][attachment=0:35c3mju5]After.jpg[/attachment:35c3mju5]


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good. nice job


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, great job. Looks good. 8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice job. I might have to copy that design.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks good. I just did my AR.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Great job painting your rifle. 
I have a question about it though, and this may be a silly question, but I am still curious about one point.

After painting your firearm, do you worry about the paint smell scaring off game? Or do you use a special paint that isnt as strong smelling as your standard paints? Just curious.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job. I like the camo look on a rifle, I just cant bring myself to do it on any of mine.....


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Great job painting your rifle.
> I have a question about it though, and this may be a silly question, but I am still curious about one point.
> 
> After painting your firearm, do you worry about the paint smell scaring off game? Or do you use a special paint that isnt as strong smelling as your standard paints? Just curious.


It can't be any worse than some varnishes can it?
I think with a little cover scent worked over the paint, one would be in business. 
_O\


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Great job painting your rifle.
> ...


I think huntnbum uses a natural cover up scent... :lol: j/k
Nice job!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> huntnbum said:
> 
> 
> > Bax* said:
> ...


how did you know? :lol:


----------



## Thunderstick (Oct 23, 2008)

hey Buckriser,
Nice job on the rifle. It looks great.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Guys!
Hey Bax, 
No i'm not worried about the smell of the paint scaring off the game. Actually now that the paint has fully cured, it really doesn't put off much of a odor. I would be more worried about the oils and solvents used to clean and lube the gun. Even then I've never really had trouble with that. Like Huntnbum mentioned a little "Cover scent" could'nt hurt. Now that iv got it down, Ive got friends and family wanting help, with doing something with there rifles. Its actually alot of fun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Buckriser said:


> Thanks Guys!
> Hey Bax,
> No i'm not worried about the smell of the paint scaring off the game. Actually now that the paint has fully cured, it really doesn't put off much of a odor. I would be more worried about the oils and solvents used to clean and lube the gun. Even then I've never really had trouble with that. Like Huntnbum mentioned a little "Cover scent" could'nt hurt. Now that iv got it down, Ive got friends and family wanting help, with doing something with there rifles. Its actually alot of fun.


looks like a great job. Maybe you can start a small side business doing that


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

wow that looks really great i did the same thing with my wifes .270 and my muzzleloader. great job!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Man, that is nice, how do you do that? Don't need a long answer; is it just 3 colors painted one at a time?


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

It's actually just two colors. Black and tan. I did an undercoat of black and tan stripes about 4'' wide. And then i took some branches off a small pine "type" of tree and held them over the gun and went to town. (I hope that makes sense)


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice job! Looks great. The paint smell will wear off, I'd leave it where a fan can blow on it, maybe put it outside when you are around. Sun light will do wonders to things - eventually there won't be any scent.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

here is my dads .270 im just finishing up.
Before
[attachment=1:m49xnb4c]Dads.270before.jpg[/attachment:m49xnb4c]

After
[attachment=0:m49xnb4c]Dads.270after.jpg[/attachment:m49xnb4c]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

WOW!
That is a great paint job. Great work!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice work! That will make a great father's day present. I'm sure he'll like getting that over another tie! :wink:


----------

